# Show us your welder !



## reachtreeservi (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought a new 110 welder today to use out in the field. 
The old unit bugged out after about 15 years, repairs were 400 and a new one was 700, so.....


----------



## 820wards (Mar 16, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> I bought a new 110 welder today to use out in the field.
> The old unit bugged out after about 15 years, repairs were 400 and a new one was 700, so.....



Nice looking unit. How many amps does it draw? I have a 3500 watt/35amp Honda generator. What are you using for power? I have a rancher friend who needs his cattle gates welded in the field from time to time and that would work great with flux core machine.

jerry-


----------



## Frank Boyer (Mar 16, 2008)

Gas torch set, Lincoln stick - 250 DC 300 AC and C K Systematic 300 amp mig.


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is a couple pics of my mobile A/O rig, a handy clamp and simple portable table made out of 3 Farrier rasp.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Mar 16, 2008)

820wards said:


> Nice looking unit. How many amps does it draw? I have a 3500 watt/35amp Honda generator. What are you using for power? I have a rancher friend who needs his cattle gates welded in the field from time to time and that would work great with flux core machine.
> 
> jerry-



It pulls about 20 amps, Welding output amperage range is 30 - 140 Amps.
You can run gas with it, but I bought it to run fluxcore. 
I've got a Cummins Onan 6000 Watt Professional Generator that I power it with, runs better on it than in the shop.

This set up would be perfect for your rancher buddy.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Mar 16, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Here is a couple pics of my mobile A/O rig, a handy clamp and simple portable table made out of 3 Farrier rasp.



Pretty handy looking set up there Shoe !


----------



## 820wards (Mar 16, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Here is a couple pics of my mobile A/O rig, a handy clamp and simple portable table made out of 3 Farrier rasp.



I like your setup Shoe, espically how everything in your rig has it's own place. My x-neighbor who moved to Ill. was a Farrier. I have a bunch of used files he gave me before he left. What do you use the three welded together for?

I guess I like gas welding the most since it was the first type of welding my Dad taught me when I was 12yrs. old. I have my gas welding setup, a Airco 300amp stick welder, Airco Tig welder and a Lincoln ProCut 55 Plasma cutter which I really like. It will cut up to 3/4" stainless steel like it's butter.

Attaced is a picture of an all stainless steel gaff I made for my cousin who lives in Alaska. I cut the gaff head out of 3/8" stainless steel plate and then finished it with my grinders/polished. I welded it together with SS tig rod so the entire gaff won't rust.

jerry-


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Mar 18, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> It pulls about 20 amps, Welding output amperage range is 30 - 140 Amps.
> You can run gas with it, but I bought it to run fluxcore.
> I've got a Cummins Onan 6000 Watt Professional Generator that I power it with, runs better on it than in the shop.
> 
> This set up would be perfect for your rancher buddy.




I agree, I dont know why, but my rig runs better off of the gene also.


Heres my setup, meager, but portable and powerfull.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 18, 2008)

Is a 110 welder enough for the average joe's projects? For instance I'm sure it's fine for autobody and the like but what about heavier apps?


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 18, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Is a 110 welder enough for the average joe's projects? For instance I'm sure it's fine for autobody and the like but what about heavier apps?




Just my $0.02 cents worth,,,

N0,, there close to worthless for my needs, if you really want to make something structural, there light and prone to 'cold-welds' . 

Fine for little projects, but just too limited for most things,,,,just not enough heat.

If there is a way, go 220V


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 18, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Is a 110 welder enough for the average joe's projects? For instance I'm sure it's fine for autobody and the like but what about heavier apps?



As long as you bevel you're material, and aren't in a hurry, BUY a good one, and to proud, yes, you can do a LOT with them!!!
I have nothing but good things to say of that little Miller, I wish I owned one, I have been amazed at what you can do with them!!!

Lets see, my main welder is it's own power supply, so no issues there 
Hobart Champion 10k, Campel Hausfield 110 arc, Campel Hausfield 110 wire feed (junk), Forney 220 180amp arc (SWEET and going to work!!)


----------



## grampakev (Mar 18, 2008)

*welder*

I think the 110 are great, i welded my motorcycle frame with it. so you could say i trust my life with it, also have a stick for the real heavy stuff. I run both off a 5500 w gen.


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 19, 2008)

*i have a lincoln pro mig 175.*

it's a 220v unit.i also have a lincoln buzzbox but it's only AC so i rarely use it.i prefer to arc with DC.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 20, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Just my $0.02 cents worth,,,
> 
> N0,, there close to worthless for my needs, if you really want to make something structural, there light and prone to 'cold-welds' .
> 
> ...



That's what my Bro in Law told me too Shoe,

He works for Cianbro as a welder, pipe fitter up here. He's got a Lincoln Ranger 8 sitting in my barn here but he always take the leads with him ;-). Told me go 220 or don't bother.


----------



## 820wards (Mar 20, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> That's what my Bro in Law told me too Shoe,
> 
> He works for Cianbro as a welder, pipe fitter up here. He's got a Lincoln Ranger 8 sitting in my barn here but he always take the leads with him ;-). Told me go 220 or don't bother.



I agree, a 110v welder is marginal for welding anything that need good penetration. I've seen welds with 110v units break because the person welding didn't know how to set the amperage and wire speed correctly. A 220v unit is more $$, but will do much more welding for you. 

jerry-


----------



## reachtreeservi (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree somewhat with you guys, a 110 MiG will never do the kinda job you can do with a 220 unit. 
But you would be surprised what someone with the skills can do with a small 110.

Before I went full time in the tree biz, I built prisons for awhile. 
We welded 1/4 in. plate and the structure to hold and contain it with 110 welders.
Day after day, week in week out.

Alot has to do with technique. 

Now all the buildings structural was welded with stick.


Of course if you have the unit and the juice to run it, 220 rules.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 20, 2008)

Running a 110 welder is like cutting firewood with a 50cc saw. You can do it, but you will be compensating for lack of power constantly. Get a 220 welder, and 372 Husky, that way you wont be waiting around for anything. I weld 10 hours a day 4-5 days a week and cut wood every day that is left. Love it.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a Hobart Handler 180, with the gas kit.  
No pictures necessaryopcorn:


----------



## Magnum783 (Mar 20, 2008)

Before the AF combined carentry with everything else in the AF I worked in the steam plant as a welder. We used mainly Miller Trailblazer diesel welders and now we have Miller bobcats I think. In the shop we have anything sort type welder you can think of. We have two esabs, two miller Migs and two miller tig/arc machines. You know what every one of them is 220. The 110 our boss bought us to use we now use it hold paperwork. For us it is no good. I am not saying you can not do any amount of welding with a 110 that is wrong it will just take you quite a bit more prep time. With a 110 welder you do not have the umph to burn something hotter to get better penetration so you will have to grind everything of any thickness to some sort of a bevel with a land. I am also way against the grain and if I need something to hold well I am not a fain of a Mig welder. STICK IT AND FORGET IT (that is my bosses moto not mine but I like it)
Jared


----------



## Gensetsteve (Mar 21, 2008)

RaisedByWolves said:


> I agree, I dont know why, but my rig runs better off of the gene also.
> 
> 
> Heres my setup, meager, but portable and powerfull.



You will find the genny has 24amps with small volt drop available. In the shop you are likely to suffer volt drop back to the road lines. In the uk the sockets are rated 13amp. In the shop if you put heavy cable say 10mm2 back to the dis board and fit 32amp sockets you may find a big improvement.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 24, 2008)

Heres my miller 210 with a spool gun for aluminum. As well as the old lincoln buzz box.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 25, 2008)

Let's see I have a 250amp Lincoln tig/stick Idealarc, 200 amp Lincoln Inverter tig, Lincoln ranger 9 portable, Lincoln Procut 25 Plasma, and a 200 amp Hobart beta mig from the 80's. pics to follow once I resize them


----------



## gink595 (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67699&stc=1&d=1206428642 the ranger 9


----------



## gink595 (Mar 25, 2008)

this is the inverter tig, This little machine is awesome! So much controll and flexibility, well worth the 3000.00


----------



## gink595 (Mar 25, 2008)

This one is the Hobart beta mig, this also is a smooth operator alot better than the new millermatics


----------



## gink595 (Mar 25, 2008)

ok final one, I don't have any pics of the plas. the old tig in the corner, still gets used but not often, the inverter is so much nicer.


----------



## iCreek (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's a pic of the Migmaster in my FIL shop, he uses it the most. Also have Miller Bobcat 250 that has it's own generator power 11,000 watts. We used it the last ice storm when we lost power for a few days. Keep the Miller on a trailer for hauling around the farm fixing corner post and stuff.


----------



## George G (Mar 28, 2008)

Picked up this Miller Bobcat 225G at an auction for $400.00 a few years ago. Also have a old Lincoln 220 buzzbox in the shop.


----------



## Wirenut2266 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Gink's scooter.....*

Gink: Please tell me your gonna put a stroker kit in your scoot. What about a tranny, 5 or maybe even 6 speed? Have fun!!!!


----------



## gink595 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wirenut2266 said:


> Gink: Please tell me your gonna put a stroker kit in your scoot. What about a tranny, 5 or maybe even 6 speed? Have fun!!!!




I have no idea what motor or trans is that thing!!! It was for the guy that owns Tippman paintball guns. I seen pictures of the bike painted after it left my shop but that is it. I just did all the metal work on it. But it was a fun and different project for sure


----------



## Wirenut2266 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have this gas powered Miller with an Onan v-Twin, sweet rig. About 20 years old, but price was right, free. Also have a 120v. wire feed, what an absolute piece of crap, goes on the garage sale for $30 just to get it out of my sight, but price was right on that too, free.

That Miller is a generator as well, love welding DC positive with 1/8" 7018's
Good looking welds and decent penetration.!!!!!

Glad I got rid of the buzzbox, but they do a good job.


----------



## partsman51 (May 5, 2008)

This is a welder.


----------

